

Experimental TLD .42 - baiki
http://wiki.42registry.org/page/Main_Page#WHAT_we_do.2C_in_short
Primarily, the 42 Registry offers a new, experimental, all-numeric Top-Level Domain (TLD): 42.
======
mooism2
Marvelous, I'll register 0.42 and host my blog at 192.168.0.42. What could go
wrong?

~~~
igul222
Not much, I'd imagine. First, since this isn't an ICANN thing, the new TLD
will only affect a tiny minority of people who choose to change their DNS
servers. Second, I'd imagine most software would try 192.168.0.42 the IP
address before 192.168.0.42 the domain, if only because the latter requires a
DNS query. So at worst, nobody will read your blog.

~~~
mooism2
AIUI, all software should interpret it as an ipv4 address, because the first
character in the tld is a digit. www.example.42 should result in failure
without a dns lookup for the same reason.

(I know, sarcasm doesn't travel well online.)

